# Eating Trash (dumpstering phobias)



## dubh (May 1, 2018)

So my background is a small town rural conservatism, where you don't get on welfare even if your starving, you resent handouts, etc. 

It took me forever to overcome my fear of eating out of the trash or dumpstering because of this cultural baggage. However, after I did overcome that fear it was like the gates of Valhalla or Heaven or Alien Stargates opened and I was finally FREE!

I was wondering if others have had to overcome this phobia? Once you go trash you can overcome the Fasc. 

pic is of a dumpstered meal from dumpsters and sidewalk bins, this was in San Francisco.


----------



## blue ant (May 1, 2018)

I overcame it pretty easily, but that's just because I was a "dirty kid" long before I was a dirty kid.

It might also have had to do with the fact that I hadn't eaten in two days and my options were to eat trash or eat air.


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2018)

It just seems practical to me... if you take care and choose packaged/clean goods... you will be fine. 

If we did not live in a monetary system driven by profit there probably would be less waste.

Also, it's great to share your dumpster scores.


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 1, 2018)

My grandfather used to say "Anything taste good, if your hungry enough".


----------



## Deleted member 22054 (Jun 2, 2018)

Actually looks like a good feed. Id eat that no probs. Ive never actually dumpster dived


----------

